# The cat is not amused



## Stella227 (Nov 14, 2006)

Grace shows no signs of hurtful aggression towards the cat but she is facinated by her. She will chase her sometimes. When she catches up with her, she just wags her tail and tries to lick the cat. The cat is not amused and will growl and hit Grace on the nose. Luna does not have claws, so that is not an issue. She's an older cat, so I worry about her stress level. My other dog a 45 pound lab mix always ignored her, even when Luna would hit her on the nose and tell her to back off.

Her intentions are playful now, but I worry that might change. Even if it is playful she will be a big dog. Do you have any suggestions on how to keep her from wanting to love the cat too much? Right now I keep them semi seperated. They are only together when I am there. And Grace loves to get to Luna's room for the food and poop as much as anything else

I just want to know at what point I should be worried. Also I don't want to get to that point so how do I prevent it?

Thanks,
Stella


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

What we are doing is using our crate til the cats get adjusted to the puppy when she comes home. Do you have a crate?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I really would not worry since your pup is growing up with the cat. The cat being there will just be normal. 

I know there are Goldens you can't have around cats, but I have not had one yet. In fact, one of Julie's best friends is a cat. She even has cats that come over to play with her. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/pictures/1/2/2/8/Picture097.jpg

I did not upload it for the forum--but I even have a pic of Julie burying one of her bones in the litter box. Can we say YUCK!

Don't worry. They will be fine!


----------



## Stella227 (Nov 14, 2006)

I crate Grace at night and when she is alone. I am fortunate though to have doggie day care Gotta love retired parents that live 15 minutes away

Its not that my kitty isn't used to dogs shes had them her whole life. Truthfully if I had brought home another cat we'd have a problem... she hates other cats. She doesn't mind dogs, only if they invade her private space too much.


----------



## Stella227 (Nov 14, 2006)

lol that pic is too cute. I know Grace wants kitty friends, but she goes about it the wrong way. She chases my parents cats too.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

oh the cat will teach her....claws or not--

I have seen cats mount dogs and try to kill them....serious. 

My 100 pound dog jumped in my lap tonight when my 5 pound cat hissed at him. 


Don't worry--they will learn how to live together.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

We have two indoor cats. Both have claws but Fuzz only has three legs and three toes on his remaining front foot. When we brought Tabitha home we were worried how they would get along. Tabitha is a good hearted dog also and just followed him around. He made some serious noises and that was it. Now they are friends. The othe cat has hung off her face by her claws and Tabitha still pesters her. When Magic came home, he could care less about either one but is a klutz and trips over Fuzz and worries him. One day, shortly after we got Magic, he and Tabitha had a dispute over positioning for a treat. I reprimanded, it stopped, but out of nowhere came Fuzz growling. He hopped over to clueless Magic and leaped at him. He walked away but Fuzz followed and leaped on him biting his side. No connection because of the hair but I grabbed Fuzz and put him in a neutral corner. Magic didn't know what hit him. We have an understanding now with all of them with only the occasional dispute.

Just watch them and give the cats a safety zone and I think you will be fine.


----------



## Stella227 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Omg*

Its crazy but the first cat in your post looks exactly like my Luna


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Our cat, Amber, who usually isn't a fan of strange dogs, has grown used to Samson and really doesn't have any issues with him.... But it surprised us that she took to Cosmo immediately....the first night he was here, she was rubbing up on his chest, purring....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Well of course--Cosmo is a special dog!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> Well of course--Cosmo is a special dog!


But how did Amber know? We hadn't even told her his story yet....


----------



## orphanannie (Nov 3, 2006)

Gracie sounds like Annie  ! Annie SO desperately wants to PLAY with our two cats, and amazingly, my more timid 'princess' cat is more brave with Annie than my other 'Mr. In Charge' cat! I think he is still wondering when this object we have brought into the house is gonna leave!?!  Annie has been put in her place by both cats, so I know they can hold their own. They are declawed, but I am still cautious. I do keep Annie limited to our kitchen and family room, so the cats have 'Annie-free' zones, so they are not constantly on guard wondering when the 20 lb. furball is going to approach! I hope they will soon accept her and grow to love her, because she is only getting BIGGER!!!!!  Oh...and Annie too is crazy for the litter box....so we are training her that is a NO! Yuck! :yuck:


----------

